

Show HN: Blackline – The Bike of The Future - craze3
http://www.ridehelios.com/blog/introducing-blackline-the-bike-of-the-future/

======
mikkom
Custom chains? No hill handles? And looks like it has no gears? Why is this
better than normal bike if I may ask?

------
recalibrator
Curious what the sticker price is for the MNML model.

